
U.S. Government Launches $100M “Apollo Project of the Brain” - fitzwatermellow
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-u-s-government-launches-a-100-million-apollo-project-of-the-brain/
======
Gys
'Intelligence project aims to reverse-engineer the brain to find algorithms
that allow computers to think more like humans'

